# Real stories about vehicles aging out



## PaxMan (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking for info about drivers having vehicles actually aged out and being "removed from the platform." I've heard people ask about it but haven't heard any real stories about vehicles being removed. I Uber in a 2008 Prius and I've supposedly got less than 3 years left.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

this would be good to know as I have a 2005 but in great condition


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

You would think that the way to handle it would be on a case-by-case basis, evaluating each vehicle for mileage and condition after a certain age. Considering they never even check the vehicle to begin with, my guess is they'll use some arbitrary age/mileage combo and just surprise you one day when you can't log-in anymore. 

I am also in an '08, but I doubt I'll be driving in 3 years -- by then the rates will be $0.24/mile, and you pay the pax while you wait out front.


----------



## PaxMan (Aug 31, 2015)

Well that's the way WE'd handle it but how does the great God Uber handle it? Has anybody actually had a car deactivated?


----------



## PaxMan (Aug 31, 2015)

Bump...

Anybody know of any car being aged out and waitlisted? When did it happen? January? December?


----------

